# Avocado Salad TNT



## kadesma (May 29, 2012)

This so good when you find sweet juicy ripe tomatoes and flavorful avocados  but add some Boston lettuce torn into bite size pieces to make about 8 cups it's so tasty and good. make a dressing in a small bowl of1/4cup evoo,2 tab. lemon juice fresh1 tea. Dijon, salt and fresh cracked pepper. In a deep platter toss the lettuce with 6-8 fresh basil leaves torn,and some fresh chopped tarragon. Add half of the dressing tossing well. Arrange the avocado,2 small sliced4 oz. of sliced provolone imported if possible, otherwise pick a cheese of your choice,and 2 med tomatoes sliced alternatly on top of the lettuce drizzle the rest of the dressing on top and serve immediately.
enjoy with some warm Italian or French bread, I also like to top this with anchovy fillets or some crisp fried bacon or prosciutto its yummy
kades


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 29, 2012)

I'll take a big bowl/plate of that for sho!!!


----------



## kadesma (May 30, 2012)

Uncle Bob said:


> I'll take a big bowl/plate of that for sho!!!


Anytime. So glad you like it. It's a favorite here, in fact my daughter made one for us for dinner.
kades


----------



## Claire (May 30, 2012)

Oh, dear, this reminds me of the first meal I made for my husband.  Must find the right place to post it!


----------



## kadesma (May 30, 2012)

Claire said:


> Oh, dear, this reminds me of the first meal I made for my husband.  Must find the right place to post it!


Yes, please post it. I love reading about first meals and such.
kades


----------



## Claire (May 30, 2012)

Well, I was looking for places to post it, but this is as good as any.  One of our great site moderaters will move it if needs be.

I was in my early twenties, living in Wash, DC.  This man came into my life, just a friend of a friend.  He'd been so kind to me, treating me to dinners out I could never afford on my own.  So I wanted to treat him to a home cooked meal.  I took my savings for the week, and bought a duck, and avocado, and a few (I think 4) shrimp, and a bottle or red wine (you have to understand, in Virginia in that day, you had to go to an ABC store and put your life on the line to get a bottle of decent wine).  Well, I marinated the duck in half the bottle of wine and reserved the rest for a glass each.  I divided the avocado in half, and served it as the first course with a couple of shrimp in each (with a squeeze of lime juice).  But the duck?  It was purple, and when I put in in the oven it smoked to high heaven.  When my friend showed up, I was in tears.  You have to understand, this meal was more than I'd pay for a week or two even for food to feed me!  And it was smoking, I had the windows open, and was worrying that the Arlington fire department would come! 

I felt the only thing salvaeable was the avocado and shrimp.  In fact, the duck turned out ok as well.  The date calmed me down, I was in tears.

and almost 30 years later, we're still together.

But I still won't make duck in the house.  It's on the grill or it ain't gonna happen.

On the other hand, shrimp in an avocado half is still a great thing.  When we were 25 and 34, it was an appetizer.  Now, at 57 and 65, shrimp in an avocado half would be a meal.  But as famous people say in movies, we will always have DC.


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 30, 2012)

got this recipe from jamie olivers book "return of the naked chef" that i bought about 12 years ago.made it eversince & it's simple/delicious:
scrape & boil some baby new potatoes until just cooked(important that they are scraped to expose as much of the potato to the dressing as possible)
allow to cool til just warm.
cut in half & chuck in a bowl with a ripe avocado(i prefer hass) peeled & cut into chunks about the same size as the spuds.
cut a couple of punnets of cress over the spuds/avo's
season with maldon salt/freshly ground black pepper
add a couple of glugs of good evoo & juice of 1 or 2 lemons
toss together & enjoy
best @ room temp,superb with steaks,chicken,fish or just on it's own if you're having a veggie moment!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 30, 2012)

And I have 5 avocados getting ready to use...


----------



## kadesma (May 30, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> And I have 5 avocados getting ready to use...


5 avocados?  well let's get fixzen the salad
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 30, 2012)

kadesma said:


> 5 avocados?  well let's get fixzen the salad
> ma



Shrek made a really good pasta and fake crab salad with one of the avocados.  He finally didn't add spicy to something so I could eat and enjoy.


----------



## kadesma (May 31, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek made a really good pasta and fake crab salad with one of the avocados.  He finally didn't add spicy to something so I could eat and enjoy.


Well hot dog give him a pat on the back...Way to go shrekkie
ma


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 31, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek made a really good pasta and fake crab salad with one of the avocados.  He finally didn't add spicy to something so I could eat and enjoy.


what is "fake crab" pf?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 31, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> what is "fake crab" pf?



Surimi, it has some crab in it, formed white fish to look like chunks of crab meat.  It tastes fine, but a bit too much salt.


----------



## c00king (Jun 18, 2012)

it sounds great, can't wait to taste it


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 18, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Surimi, it has some crab in it, formed white fish to look like chunks of crab meat.  It tastes fine, but a bit too much salt.


Here it is usually Pollock (that might be surimi as I am not familiar with it) mixed with very little lesser quality crab meat.  They die some of it orange to make it look real.  I have a total texture, taste and smell problem with this stuff.  Can't even stand it in a cream sauce!  But that is just me.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 18, 2012)

This does sound delicious, Ma!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jun 18, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Surimi, it has some crab in it, formed white fish to look like chunks of crab meat.  It tastes fine, but a bit too much salt.





LPBeier said:


> Here it is usually Pollock (that might be surimi as I am not familiar with it) mixed with very little lesser quality crab meat.  They die some of it orange to make it look real.  I have a total texture, taste and smell problem with this stuff.  Can't even stand it in a cream sauce!  But that is just me.


sorry pf,with lpb on this one.bought some in costco on the basis that it would be good quality,"the fish bit" is pollock lpb but i think they are stretching a point with the crab flavour bit.stretching being more accurate when it comes to the texture!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 18, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> sorry pf,with lpb on this one.bought some in costco on the basis that it would be good quality,"the fish bit" is pollock lpb but i think they are stretching a point with the crab flavour bit.stretching being more accurate when it comes to the texture!



I know some can't eat it because of an allergic reaction.  It's passable in my book, as long as you don't tell me it's crab and try to pass it off as such.  It tastes best cold, trying to eat it hot and dipped in butter like you would crab is just no good.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jun 19, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I know some can't eat it because of an allergic reaction.  It's passable in my book, as long as you don't tell me it's crab and try to pass it off as such.  It tastes best cold, trying to eat it hot and dipped in butter like you would crab is just no good.


tried a different brand last night to snack on while while watching the soccer(croatia lost so i'm gonna keep a low profile when i visit bolas/madge next week!).it had "crab extract" in it as opposed to the costco brand which had "crab".tasted a whole lot better,can imagine it mixed in with some prawns & marie rose sauce,shredded iceberg/avocado etc.
nice one princess!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 19, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> tried a different brand last night to snack on while while watching the soccer(croatia lost so i'm gonna keep a low profile when i visit bolas/madge next week!).it had "crab extract" in it as opposed to the costco brand which had "crab".tasted a whole lot better,can imagine it mixed in with some prawns & marie rose sauce,shredded iceberg/avocado etc.
> nice one princess!



Just a matter of finding a brand that tastes good.


----------

